# Mesh,fine mesh For chameleon cage



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, any one direct me to some fine mesh by the foot or roll to make a chameleon cage, mesh like the repti breeze cage mesh. Ty


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i get minefrom ebay


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> i get minefrom ebay


Could ya send me a link Hun plz x


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

i used this for mine quite cheap too


B&Q Window Fly Screen Charcoal, BQ229


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> i used this for mine quite cheap too
> 
> 
> B&Q Window Fly Screen Charcoal, BQ229


Wicked : ))) will this withstand a chameleon climbing around it? That's a great price Hun : ) ty


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

debiorme said:


> Could ya send me a link Hun plz x


FINE ALUMINIUM MODELLING WIRE MESH ROLL MOD ROC 3M | eBay


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't seen my Cham on the mesh. I've got part wood part mesh as I found all mesh was hard to keep heat in


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> I haven't seen my Cham on the mesh. I've got part wood part mesh as I found all mesh was hard to keep heat in


oooh any pics of your set ups any where hun:mf_dribble: x


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is one. I have mesh at the bottom half and mesh on top and he's gone a lovely green because he used to be dark.


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> Here is one. I have mesh at the bottom half and mesh on top and he's gone a lovely green because he used to be dark.
> 
> image


That looks great Hun : )) is that the b&q mesh? X


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Aaw thanx. Yeh its b&q stuff just stapeled on lol


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> Aaw thanx. Yeh its b&q stuff just stapeled on lol


Well that's the dogs danglers :lol2: , :flrt: x


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> Aaw thanx. Yeh its b&q stuff just stapeled on lol


 hi,does the mesh withstand the heat from the bulb? & whats the watt of the bulb plz hun x


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

ive got a 100watt bulb sitting about an inch from it and its fine doesnt get warm lol


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked :2thumb: thanks hun x


----------

